# Man vs Nature



## Ganoderma (Aug 23, 2009)

Took a look, and didn't see this kind of topic posted, feel free to delete it if it has been 


Recently here in Taiwan we just got hit with a bad typhoon.  In this case, nature won.

Around our area.

I am trying to step up my artistic side of photography, so please feel free to let me know if something is good bad or just plant crap!  but let me know why 

Windy Day






I wont say why this one is so sad.  Lets just say assume the worst :thumbdown:





Broken road







Trying my hand and B&W....thoughts?
















Kid looks on





Homeless





bridge to no where


----------

